# Lyft is Messing With the Wrong Person



## PhillyPat (Feb 19, 2019)

Over the last 3 months I have been doing a review of Lyft's 'Express Drive' Program.

It sounds great. They give you a new car, unlimited mileage, insurance, and roadside assistance included too - all for about $250/week. It almost sounds too good to be true. I've been working hard on this video and am starting to bring this experiment to a close - but all of a sudden Lyft started screwing with me, big time!

They told me to change my payment settings because the had a problem charging me for $3 for a toll. When I went into my dashboard like I was instructed the payment option part said 404 error. I informed them of this and I got a copy-and-pasted instructions on cleaning my cache. This wasn't the problem or the solution. Now I am getting warnings through my app to return the rental immediately or I'll have to pay $500 on top of whatever else they will pile on top of me for this. They are sending out a tow truck for their car!

I am not just some random guy making a video for YouTube that will get 17 views. I am a former SEO strategist for a big digital agency. I am trying to give Lyft the benefit of the doubt but it is hard to seeing what is going on here.

I am _disgusted _at the way I am being treated. I am about to expose them for the scammers they are and it will be done on the World's stage. I am glad they decided to **** with me, now I don't have to candy-coat what they are doing to everyone - I can tell it how it is.

Stay tuned. This is gonna be good.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

PhillyPat said:


> Over the last 3 months I have been doing a review of Lyft's 'Express Drive' Program.
> 
> It sounds great. They give you a new car, unlimited mileage, insurance, and roadside assistance included too - all for about $250/week. It almost sounds too good to be true. I've been working hard on this video and am starting to bring this experiment to a close - but all of a sudden Lyft started screwing with me, big time!
> 
> ...


You may have to visit a hub to get resolved. Lyft emails are mostly canned responses from clueless people that will test your patience.

Suggestion: Back up your documents so they won't go missing.


----------



## PhillyPat (Feb 19, 2019)

It may just come down to that, but I've dealt with the trashy, loud mouth woman that apparently runs the Philly Hub on Frankford Ave and I don't picture it going well, but it may make for some good content for my review.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PhillyPat said:


> Over the last 3 months I have been doing a review of Lyft's 'Express Drive' Program.
> 
> It sounds great. They give you a new car, unlimited mileage, insurance, and roadside assistance included too - all for about $250/week. It almost sounds too good to be true. I've been working hard on this video and am starting to bring this experiment to a close - but all of a sudden Lyft started screwing with me, big time!
> 
> ...


Sell the car in Guatamala.

Report it Stolen

Send uber people Post cards.

P.S.- - used to cost $600.00 to ship on a barge.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Antvirus said:


> Be careful.





Antvirus said:


> Don't say that I didn't warn you in a previous post. Fine print Pat (peak hours, gas, tax, irs tax, destination miles)
> So 54 cents a mile is not too bad? And on top of that you want get to a car loan as your end goal? To do Lyft?? Lyft?? Just Lyft???
> Oh dear god man. You dropped the soap and are currently reaching down to pick it up. You are just a small cog that results in the disappearance of surges and prime time rates. When you don't see them and you're working for sub base while under immense pressure, blame yourself...


Hi Pat!!
Remember me from Feb/March of this year??
You didn't listen now did you?





PhillyPat said:


> Greetings my fellow Philly Lyfters and Uberers. I just wanted to see if I could get some advice from you guys about renting a car in the Philadelphia area.
> 
> I see that Lyft has their ExpressDrive program and in the Uber app I see Fair and GetAround. Have any of you guys used any of these services? I signed up with the Lyft ExpressDrive and will be picking up a car from there on Thursday. $219/week doesn't seem that bad considering I can make that in less than two days. I've also looked at Hertz and other rental companies. They are offering cars for just a little bit more.
> 
> ...


I think Lyft was messing with the perfect person...


----------



## PhillyPat (Feb 19, 2019)

Antivirus, it appears that you may have been right.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

PhillyPat said:


> Antivirus, it appears that you may have been right.


I hate that you're suffering yet I simply adore being right.
I'm torn.
Nope I'm not torn, that was gas...


----------



## PhillyPat (Feb 19, 2019)

PhillyPat said:


> I have been recording segments of my journey with Lyft's Express Drive program over the last 2+ months. I'll be posting the video on here and on YouTube when I turn the car in, which should be in the next week or so.
> 
> There's a whole lot of good and a _whole lot of bad._


It appears things are getting worse by the minute. Lyft had a good concept here starting this program but it looks like it just turned into an outright scam. Not only for me but all the Express Drive victims out there. This could potentially turn out to be a class action law suit.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

PhillyPat said:


> Over the last 3 months I have been doing a review of Lyft's 'Express Drive' Program.
> 
> It sounds great. They give you a new car, unlimited mileage, insurance, and roadside assistance included too - all for about $250/week. It almost sounds too good to be true. I've been working hard on this video and am starting to bring this experiment to a close - but all of a sudden Lyft started screwing with me, big time!
> 
> ...


Communication with Uber or Lyft is


PhillyPat said:


> Over the last 3 months I have been doing a review of Lyft's 'Express Drive' Program.
> 
> It sounds great. They give you a new car, unlimited mileage, insurance, and roadside assistance included too - all for about $250/week. It almost sounds too good to be true. I've been working hard on this video and am starting to bring this experiment to a close - but all of a sudden Lyft started screwing with me, big time!
> 
> ...


Give them hell!

Communication with them is like talking to the wall.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

PhillyPat said:


> Antivirus, it appears that you may have been right.


I'm just right a lot.
It's a gift...


----------



## PhillyPat (Feb 19, 2019)

GoT? What a let down. I want my 4 days, 3 hours, and 30 minutes back.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

PhillyPat said:


> GoT? What a let down. I want my 4 days, 3 hours, and 30 minutes back.


Well that is true. It felt like I was watching a poorly written Latin soap opera. Complete garbage.
I'll assume that this feeling is slightly better than your Lyft rental experience?

Badoom*tish


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Antvirus said:


> I'm just right a lot.
> It's a gift...
> 
> View attachment 321825


"I may have my faults, but being wrong ain't one of them." - Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

lol, you and @The Entomologist should get together. Both talk big, but nothing happens.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

$1000/mo for a NEW car with insurance and unlimited miles??? Lyft probably found out they are losing money and want to end the program.

Dude, give the car back, cut your losses. 

Battle cry of the uninformed - 'Class Action Lawsuit' lol


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Do you need an assistant producer???? don't forget to mention the pay rates for rental car drivers. You need to cash out now and screenshot everything before they deactivate you because you will lose access to your entire account


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

PhillyPat said:


> *I am not just some random guy making a video for YouTube that will get 17 views. I am a former SEO strategist for a big digital agency. I am trying to give Lyft the benefit of the doubt but it is hard to seeing what is going on here.
> 
> I am disgusted at the way I am being treated. I am about to expose them for the scammers they are and it will be done on the World's stage. I am glad they decided to @@@@ with me, now I don't have to candy-coat what they are doing to everyone - I can tell it how it is.
> 
> Stay tuned. This is gonna be good.*


I'm Sorry to burst your bubble but you're just an ant to them. Also, whatever you are planning to do probably won't even scratch the surface. Rideshare drivers have killed and/or raped passengers. Passengers have killed and/ore raped drivers. And business is still business as usual. Nothing you're gonna do will derail the Rideshare express. Just return the vehicle before you end up owing them money and go back to your SEO strategist job.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

PhillyPat said:


> Over the last 3 months I have been doing a review of Lyft's 'Express Drive' Program.
> 
> It sounds great. They give you a new car, unlimited mileage, insurance, and roadside assistance included too - all for about $250/week. It almost sounds too good to be true. I've been working hard on this video and am starting to bring this experiment to a close - but all of a sudden Lyft started screwing with me, big time!
> 
> ...


See, thing is, everyone knows how badly drivers are treated... and guess what? they don't care, business as usual.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

They also withhold cancellation fees.
Swiping im here is not enough.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

PhillyPat said:


> Over the last 3 months I have been doing a review of Lyft's 'Express Drive' Program.
> 
> It sounds great. They give you a new car, unlimited mileage, insurance, and roadside assistance included too - all for about $250/week. It almost sounds too good to be true. I've been working hard on this video and am starting to bring this experiment to a close - but all of a sudden Lyft started screwing with me, big time!
> 
> ...


So , how many rides total have you done?

The level of pistivity in your post usually takes awhile to build up to.

Btw, just return the car and resolve your payment issue.

If you really need to drive then re-rent and try again.

If you want to really "expose" Lyft, you'll need more personal experience than you're Lyft rental went bad.

There's waaay more bad shot going on with U/L.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

PhillyPat said:


> It appears things are getting worse by the minute. Lyft had a good concept here starting this program but it looks like it just turned into an outright scam. Not only for me but all the Express Drive victims out there. This could potentially turn out to be a class action law suit.


Oh what?Another lawsuit? lol The entire program was laid out for all to see that it was NOT a good move. Sorry if you have been taken in and hope you find a way out without losing anymore time or money. Lyft is not in the auto leasing business. They can barely do "ride share" anymore.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Sell the car in Guatamala.
> 
> Report it Stolen
> 
> ...


*Will u represent @PhillyPat at his Arraignment?*


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

PhillyPat said:


> Over the last 3 months I have been doing a review of Lyft's 'Express Drive' Program.
> 
> It sounds great. They give you a new car, unlimited mileage, insurance, and roadside assistance included too - all for about $250/week. It almost sounds too good to be true. I've been working hard on this video and am starting to bring this experiment to a close - but all of a sudden Lyft started screwing with me, big time!
> 
> ...


WOW, I bet Lyf is shaking in his boots from your threats!! With your experience and qualifications, you should be working at a real job.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

PhillyPat said:


> Over the last 3 months I have been doing a review of Lyft's 'Express Drive' Program.
> 
> It sounds great. They give you a new car, unlimited mileage, insurance, and roadside assistance included too - all for about $250/week. It almost sounds too good to be true. I've been working hard on this video and am starting to bring this experiment to a close - but all of a sudden Lyft started screwing with me, big time!
> 
> ...


There is something you're not telling us here, but I suspect that you haven't worked enough to cover the cost of the weekly payments and now you're looking for an excuse. YOU knew the terms like everyone else that enters the lease program.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> *Will u represent @PhillyPat at his Arraignment?*


Reasonable Doubt can be established with BRIBES.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

PhillyPat said:


> Over the last 3 months I have been doing a review of Lyft's 'Express Drive' Program.
> 
> It sounds great. They give you a new car, unlimited mileage, insurance, and roadside assistance included too - all for about $250/week. It almost sounds too good to be true. I've been working hard on this video and am starting to bring this experiment to a close - but all of a sudden Lyft started screwing with me, big time!
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I see an alarming about of bluster from OP, and very little action.


----------

